# Quantum World Champion Surf



## Flo1313 (4. Mai 2011)

Hi.

Wer kann mir sagen, was man für zwei gebrauchte Quantum WC Ruten noch maximal ausgeben sollte? Es handelt sich um das babyblaue Modell ohne Klappringe. Ich kann zu dieser Rute keinerlei konkrete Infos, oder Fotos finden. Ist es die WC2? Lohnt der Kauf?


Gruss aus dem Norden

Flo


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Hm, weißt du denn wie die Wicklungen aussehen? Die mit Roten ist eine der neueren, blau sind die älteren.


----------



## Flo1313 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Hab ich leider nicht genau drauf geachtet. Gibt es sonst noch Unterschiede? 

Hat bis 250g Wurfgewicht und nur einen Ring im Mittelteil.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind sie alle fast gleich aufgebaut, wenn ich mich nicht irre sind die neuen minimal heller, haben eine ROTE Metallic Unterwicklung.

Die älteren sind minimalst dunkler (so kamen sie mir in Läden vor) und haben eine BLAUE Metallic Unterwicklung.

Mit Lowrydern sind sie alle beringt, bis auf ganz alte Modelle.


----------



## Flo1313 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Hmm, denn muss ich nächstes mal drauf achten. Welches Modell ist denn besser? Ist eines der beiden nicht zu empfehlen, bzw. wesentlich schlechter? 
Manche reden in diesem Forum von den Energy IM8 Modellen.Die wären baugleich mit einer gewissen WC 2 Serie. Ich blicke da nicht mehr durch, welche der WC-Modelle nun richtig gut sind und welche nicht.


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Die Zebco IM8 World Champion II Surf war die legendäre Rute.
Gab es auch als „Nightlight“-Version mit kleiner LED in der Spitze. Hat aber keine Lowrider Ringe sondern SIC.


----------



## Flo1313 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Ok,wieder was gelernt.   Und zu den Quantums kann sonst keiner was sagen?


----------



## Merlin (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

das ist nicht so einfach..was für eine Artikelnr haben denn die Ruten ??


----------



## Flo1313 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Weiß ich leider jetzt nicht. Müsste da erst wieder zu meinem 
Angelhöker.Der hat sie mir angeboten. Gibts da soo viele verschiedene 
Serien von,die sich so drastisch unterscheiden? Dachte, dass die sich nur in der Farbe unterscheiden.


----------



## degl (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*



Flo1313 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Wer kann mir sagen, was man für zwei gebrauchte Quantum WC Ruten noch maximal ausgeben sollte? Es handelt sich um das babyblaue Modell ohne Klappringe. Ich kann zu dieser Rute keinerlei konkrete Infos, oder Fotos finden. Ist es die WC2? Lohnt der Kauf?
> 
> ...



Wenn du gebrauchte Ruten kaufst, dann ist interessant, wie alt die Dinger sind.
Denn meines Wissens nach wurde die "legendäre World Champion" noch unter Zebco vertrieben und hat ein Wurfgewicht -300gr.
Danach wurden die von Quantum(gleiche Firma,anderes Label) einige male wieder aufgelegt, gingen aber nie mehr über 250gr, WG hinaus............

Für eine "Gebrauchte" würde ich nie mehr als 80€ zahlen.......wenn nur älter aber nicht den Laden verlassen max.120€.

Hätte Gestern zufällig in einem "norddeutschen Angelgeschäft" fast eine Vercelli Oxygen Surf für den "Sommerpreis" von 160€ mitnehmen können..............sollte noch ne 2. zu bekommen sein, dann wird das was|supergri|supergri

Somit erklärt sich auch, warum ich bei "Gebrauchten" nicht mehr zahlen würde.......auch wenn sie noch so "Legendär" sind

gruß degl


----------



## Flo1313 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Das ist doch mal ne Aussage.  Dann würd ich wohl erstmal warten, bis ich woanders was günstigeres bekomme. Welche Quantum Ruten sind denn sonst ne Empfehlung wert? Suche halt zwei bessere Ruten um mal die Anfängerklasse zu verlassen.


----------



## Merlin (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

ich sehe das etwas anders..das sind Top Brandungsruten die ja nicht umsonst so einen Ruf haben !!!
Also wenn du die einiger Maßen günstig bekommen kannst schlag zu !!

 die sind doch mind. eine Klasse besser als eine Vercelli Oxygen Surf ..


----------



## degl (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*



Merlin schrieb:


> ich sehe das etwas anders..das sind Top Brandungsruten die ja nicht umsonst so einen Ruf haben !!!
> Also wenn du die einiger Maßen günstig bekommen kannst schlag zu !!
> 
> die sind doch mind. eine Klasse besser als eine Vercelli Oxygen Surf ..



Wie gesagt:

die Zebco WorldCampionSurf........sind mind. 12 Jahre alt
 Wenn auch legendär.......aber alt und sollte sie von einem "eifrigen Brandungsangler" gefischt worden sein..........dann haben sie "das Beste" hinter sich..............

Unbesehen sind auch die Nachfolger von Quantum zumindest gute Brandungsruten.................aber was derzeit aus dem "Südeuropäischen Raum" auf den Markt kommt..............wird eine Klasse für sich und von den "Etablierten" nur im "Hochpreissektor" zu vergleichen sein................und ich hab sie verglichen

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*



degl schrieb:


> Hätte Gestern zufällig in einem "norddeutschen Angelgeschäft" fast eine Vercelli Oxygen Surf für den "Sommerpreis" von 160€ mitnehmen können..............sollte noch ne 2. zu bekommen sein, dann wird das was|supergri|supergri



Das ist doch diese etwas komisch gelblich Aussehende (fast wie Phosphor)? Richtig? Mit Lowrider-Ringen? Ne tolle Rute falls es die ist!!! Müßte von Hart sein...
Meine Teampartnerin vom letzten Samstag hatte 2 davon. Schön schlank (die Rute meinte ich :m) und sensibel in der Spitze.


----------



## Ayla (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Hallo,
fische immer noch die WC2 .Habe mir damals zwei der
letzten geholt und benutze sie ca.15 mal im Jahr . Da ist 
nichts ausgelutscht oder so .Wenn mir jemand solche
Ruten gut gebraucht anbietet , würde ich sie sofort kaufen .
Allerdings nur die IM 8 WG -250gr. Hab vor 2 Wo. die
neue weiße Quantum WC3 in der Hand gehabt und 
sie bald probewerfen .Die Farbe ist zwar gewöhnungs-
bedürftig aber wenn die Rute top ist |supergri Das 
wäre eine Rute gegen die ich meine WC 2 weggeben würde wenns passt .

Ayla


----------



## Flo1313 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Ok, das sind ja mal paar gute Posts mit reichlich Informationen gewesen. 
Werde morgen dann mal sehen, um welches Modell es sich genau handelt und dann mal schauen,was mit dem Preis ist. 
Hoffe,dass ich die für nen guten Kurs bekommen kann. 
Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure Hilfe.  
Falls jemand gute Quantums oder Zebcos loswerden will,darf derjenige sich gern melden.  


Gruß Flo


----------



## degl (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Hallo Ayla............schau dir mal die aktuelle Quantum WCIII an.........ab und an in der e-bucht für eben über 400 Okken angeboten.............da haben Shimano, Grauvell, Evia/Hart(Vercelli)  und dann auch noch Daiwa......."heissere Eisen" im Feuer

Wobei auch die aktuell WC ne klasse Rute ist.......ohne Frage und eben sehe ich das die von einem Boardpartner sogar für 219€ angeboten wird.........seeeeehr Interessant

gruß degl


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Das ist doch diese etwas komisch gelblich Aussehende (fast wie Phosphor)? Richtig? Mit Lowrider-Ringen? Ne tolle Rute falls es die ist!!! Müßte von Hart sein...
> Meine Teampartnerin vom letzten Samstag hatte 2 davon. Schön schlank (die Rute meinte ich :m) und sensibel in der Spitze.


 
Moin Moin Klaus,
Das kann man so nicht genau sagen, es gibt von der Vercelli Oxygen 5 verschiedene Modelle (hab den 09er Katalog vor mir liegen). Es gibt da zwar eine gelblich anmutende Rute, es könnte aber genauso gut die Vercelli Spyra Ultima gewesen sein. Falls es die Ultima war die Du gesehen hast, kann ich nur sagen... HAMMER TEIL!!!! Durfte diese und auch die Spyra Aktiva XTR einen Abend Probefischen.
 MEHR RUTE GEHT NICHT!!!! Stellt für mich die Endlösung dessen dar was auf dem Brandungsrutensektor zur Zeit geht.
Mich wundert es echt schon die ganze Zeit, warum Vercelli hier im Board noch gar nicht zur Sprache gekommen ist.
Wie gesagt, hab ich die beiden oben genannten Ruten gefischt. Was das Wurfverhalten angeht, kann ich nur sagen WELTKLASSE!!!! Ich hab mit der Ultima ne komplette Farbe meiner X-Tron mehr geworfen als mit meinen Black Star´s, den Shimano Power Aero und auch den Surfleader´n von meinen Bekannten.
Preislich ist Vercelli sicher auch nicht zu verachten, denn 400-500 Tacken pro Stock, je nach Modell,schüttelt sich sicherlich nicht jeder mal so eben aus dem Arm.
Aber eins weiß ich 1000%ig, sollten mir nochmal neue Stöcker ins Haus kommen, wird das Portemonee zugeschnürt und für Vercelli`s gespart!!


----------



## degl (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Die die ich gesehen habe war Rot und bildet wohl eher die "Mittelklasse" im Vercelliprogramm.............die Aktiva ist denn wohl das Spitzenmodell.............aber mir würden schon die Gesehenen reichen, so ich dann 2 Gleichzeitig erwerben kann:k

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*



degl schrieb:


> Die die ich gesehen habe war Rot und bildet wohl eher die "Mittelklasse" im Vercelliprogramm.............die Aktiva ist denn wohl das Spitzenmodell.............aber mir würden schon die Gesehenen reichen, so ich dann 2 Gleichzeitig erwerben kann:k
> 
> gruß degl



Dir Rote ist eher "Kleinwagen" :m
http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/shop/article_483.001/Vercelli-Oxygen-Fussion-Surf.html?sessid=tBEbmcdktey6zpXIl67qzPowM246IasJZxRb7omVZt3KRpuIBJdIy8uSSaFtCw94&shop_param=cid%3D4%26aid%3D483.001%26

Das Spitzenmodel: 
Direkter Link funktioniert nicht...ist die ganz oben.
http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/shop/catalog/browse?shop_param=aid=481&cid=4&shop_overview_pager=&

 Die die ich gesehen habe:
http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/shop/article_479/Vercelli-Spyra-AKtiva-Surf-Casting.html?shop_param=cid%3D4%26aid%3D479%26


----------



## Flo1313 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf*

Nette "Stöcker" sind das.


----------

